# Kaydee Installation



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I've been installing truck mounted 831s since getting into the hobby.

But, I have 6 pair of 907/ 789 body mount couplers to install on various Aristo Craft Cars.

Drop End Gondola
100 Ton Hopper
Covered Hopper
Caboose

Now, the height is no problem, but location of the knuckle in referance to the end of the car is my concern.

I'm running 8 foot dia curves and my biggest diesel with Kadees is a Dash 9.

I've probably over looked the info I need on Kadee's website but short of setting the knuckles out where they are when truck mounted, what are your thoughts on knuckle location?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well after posting this, I found a great article on installing body mount couplers on the 100 ton hoppers. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/14/aft/117226/Default.aspx 

But the curves this car are to be used on are 10 foot diameter. 

So I still question the location of the knuckle when using 8 foot curve track.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Randy, 

You must have missed it, Ted mentions his depicted example works with the tighter radius 8' diameter track. 

Michael


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael 

Miss it i did. 

Guess I better go back and re-read the thread 

Thank you


----------

